# Sprinkler work needed



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

need some sprinklers repaired and maybe some valves and pipes ...I was pretty sure there were some guys on here that do that .........thanks !


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/gtsearch.php?cx=partner-pub-7865546952023728%3A4345310844&cof=FORID%3A11&ie=UTF-8&q=sprinkler

The search function is a wonderful thing........


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

mudskipper said:


> need some sprinklers repaired and maybe some valves and pipes ...I was pretty sure there were some guys on here that do that .........thanks !


Yes, there was a forum member years ago that did this work for us on a regular basis, I know his real name, Meades Noble and forgot his forum name. He moved to Texas, and his son did it for a little while.

I am not sure of who does it now, but Realtor just went through engaging his sprinkler system on his new to him home.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

This was one recommendation on Realtors thread: 

Bains lawn care. Bain Matthews 232-4891

But check with Realtor, and see who he used. His was a large job.


----------

